# 92-97 f250/350 with 7.3



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of the engine compartment of a 92-97 f250/350 with a 7.3 and dual batteries?


----------



## Dobber (Dec 8, 2009)

I can see if a friend of mine has a digital camera to get you the pic if the truck is right, but you would need to be a little more specific. that year range has 3 seperate engines in it, the 92-94 7.3IDI(non turbo) which a friend of mine has one, the 94 7.3 IDI turbo, which i have and the 94- on 7.3 powerstroke. there is a dealer by me that has one and i can get a pic for you that way. also, what is specific do you want a picture of

~Joe


----------



## D.todd6 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm mostly looking to see where the batteries are and where the coolant reservoir and the washer fluid reservoir are. I figured that some of the diesel trucks came from the factory with dual batteries.


----------



## Dobber (Dec 8, 2009)

all 7.3 diesels are dual batteries from the factory but when they switched from the idi to the powerstroke they changed alot of the plumbing and the valvetrain too ive heard so i belive they are different. ill put a pic of my truck as soon as i can get a camera to show you.

the batteries are located in the front right and left sides of the truck. the passenger side one is put in the open plainly in sight right next to the radiator. the driver side one is under the OEM air intake on the IDI vheicles on the right side (standing in front of the truck), and if im not mistaken in the powerstroke trucks the battery tray is part of the air intake assembly.

the washer fluid and coolant overfill resivor are right next to eachother on the driver side of the vheicle on my truck, about half way between the headlight and firewall (front and back)

best i can do for you till i get acess to a camera. hope it helped.

~Joe

PS: even though the pre 94 and post 94 7.3 diesel engines shared a common displacement, the powerstroke engine, avalible in late 1994 as an upgrade only on manual transmission trucks and as the only diesel avaliable from 95 until late 03, was almost a completely different engine. the original endine was an IDI (InDirect Injection) engine, which was really just a stroked 6.9l diesel that was the first diesel that ford ever put in a pickup. it lacked any form of electronic cotrol for the engine, and all IDI really meant is that there was a precombustion chamber just outside the clyender that started to combust the fuel before it entered the clyender. it wasnt turbocharged until 1994 either. the powerstroke engine was electronically controlled, and lacked the precombustion chambers, hence being the "7.3L DI (direct injection) POWERSTROKE DIESEL). its kinda like a 350 chevy small block gasser and a lt1 350 small block chevy. they are the same but different. lol. 

i hope that helped a little.
PSS: sorry i SUCK at spelling.

~Joe


----------



## Ottneys250 (Nov 9, 2009)

Dobber;895827 said:


> all 7.3 diesels are dual batteries from the factory but when they switched from the idi to the powerstroke they changed alot of the plumbing and the valvetrain too ive heard so i belive they are different. ill put a pic of my truck as soon as i can get a camera to show you.
> 
> the batteries are located in the front right and left sides of the truck. the passenger side one is put in the open plainly in sight right next to the radiator. the driver side one is under the OEM air intake on the IDI vheicles on the right side (standing in front of the truck), and if im not mistaken in the powerstroke trucks the battery tray is part of the air intake assembly.
> 
> ...


its kinda like a 350 chevy small block gasser and a lt1 350 small block chevy. they are the same but different. lol.

Haha nice example...(I have an lt1 wesport )


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

batts to the right and left... sorry, it the best ive got..


----------

